# Apricot-ginger BBQ sauce



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Sounds froo-froo, I know. Try it.


6-8oz Apricot nectar (peach works too).
1/2c ketchup.
2T apricot/peach preserves (optional).
1T honey.
1T Worcestershire.
1-2T bourbon, peach schnaps, apricot brandy, or dark rum (optional).
1t soy sauce.
1- 1 1/2t grated ginger (I get mine in a jar).
1/4t coarse (kosher/sea) salt.
1/4-1/2t fresh ground black pepper.
1/8-1/4t liquid smoke (optional).
A couple shakes of ground cayenne if you like spicy.
1/4c water

Stir it up over medium high heat. Let it come to a boil, then back it off to medium or low and let it reduce to a thick sauce. You'll know when it's getting right. I did a double recipe last night and it seemed to work fine, so I would imagine this could be done in as big a recipe as you wanted. When you are ready to serve, put the sauce in a bowl or small pitcher on the table. 

Pass the sauce around with yardbird or squeal chops. Good for slathering on a rack of ribs too.


----------

